# لماذا كنعان هو الملعون ؟



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

*محبتى للجميع
انا اود من اخوتى المسيحين (فضلا) ان يناقشوا معى هذه النصوص و بعض الاسئلة 


وَكَانَ بَنُو نُوحٍ الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْفُلْكِ سَامًا وَحَامًا وَيَافَثَ. وَحَامٌ هُوَ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ.
هؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ بَنُو نُوحٍ. وَمِنْ هؤُلاَءِ تَشَعَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ.
وَابْتَدَأَ نُوحٌ يَكُونُ فَلاَّحًا وَغَرَسَ كَرْمًا.* *
وَشَرِبَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ فَسَكِرَ وَتَعَرَّى دَاخِلَ خِبَائِهِ.
 فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ  أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجًا.
 فَأَخَذَ سَامٌ وَيَافَثُ الرِّدَاءَ وَوَضَعَاهُ  عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمَا وَمَشَيَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَسَتَرَا عَوْرَةَ  أَبِيهِمَا وَوَجْهَاهُمَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. فَلَمْ يُبْصِرَا عَوْرَةَ  أَبِيهِمَا.
فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ، عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ، 
فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ».
وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ.
لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ».

سفر التكوين الاصحاح 9 18:27

1-حام في هذه القصة كان طفلاً صغيراً لا يدرك ولا يفهم 
فلماذا يلعنه أبوه  نوح؟
2-نوح لم يلعن (حام) الطفل الصغير ، بل لعن ابنه الذى لم يولد (كنعان) ، ما هو ذنب كنعان الطفل الذى لم يولد بعد و لم يوجد و لم يرتكب شيئا .
3- لماذا يلعن نوح شعب كنعان (الفلسطينين) ؟ و ما علاقة لعنهم بقصة حام و أبيه ؟
4- كيف علم نوح (الجد) بأسم ابن ابنه (كنعان) الذى لم يولد بعد و لم يأتى الى الدنيا ، 
كيف علم نوح بأسم حفيده (كنعان) قبل ان يوجد قبل حتى ان يبلغ اباه (حام) و يتزوج ؟
5-لماذا لعن نوح حفيده (كنعان) فقط دونا عن اى ابن أخر لحام (مع ان حام له 4 ابناء) ؟
كما فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح 10 
6 وبنو حامٍ:كوش ومِصرايم وفوط وكنعان.

ما ذنب النسل (الذى لم يأتى بعد) ليلعنه نوح ؟ و تحديدا (كنعان) و شعبه (فلسطين) ؟

محبتى للجميع

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 مايو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]يرى البعض أن المقصود بابنه الصغير هنا حفيده كنعان بن حام، لكن الأرجح أنه حام.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 	 	[FONT=&quot]يرى *العلامة أوريجانوس* أن كنعان رأى عوره جده فأخبر أباه حامًا، وقال أن كنعان هزيء بجده كثيرًا... على أي الأحوال يبدو أن حامًا وابنه كنعان اشتركا في السخرية بنوح، فكانًا يمثلان الذي يصلبون السيد المصلوب لأنفسهم مرة ثانية ويشهرونه بسبب أعمالهم الشريرة (عب ٦: ٦). وقد لعن نوح حفيده كنعان، مباركًا إله سام وطالبًا الخيرات ليافث... وقد جاءت كلماته تحمل نبوة عن الأجيال المقبلة، ويلاحظ فيها الآتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
* 	[FONT=&quot]أولًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: لم يلعن نوح ابنه حامًا بل حفيده كنعان، ولعل حفيده كان أكثر سخرية به من ابنه؛ هذا ويرى *الشهيد يوستين* أن الابن الذي باركه الله بفمه من قبل مع أخوته لا يمكن أن يُعلن، وقد حلت اللعنة بالابن الذي مارس خطية أبيه وربنا بصورة أبشع. هذا ومن ناحية أخرى فإن دعوة كنعان بعبد العبيد أي النزول إلى أدنى صور العبيد إنما هي نبوة عن الكنعانيين الذين عاندوا الله وانحرفوا إلى الرجاسات الوثنية مثل تقديم أبنائهم ذبائح للأصنام (لا ١٨: ٢٥– ٢٨؛ تث ٢٠: ١٧، ١٨).[/FONT]
* 	[FONT=&quot]ثانيًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: حين تحدث عن سام، بارك "إله سام" ، فقد نُسب الرب لنسل سام، إذ منهم خرج ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وكما يقول *القديس أغسطينوس*[FONT=&quot][205][/FONT]*:* [أن النبوة تحققت بولادة السيد المسيح منهم حسب الجسد؛ فإن كان اسم "سام" يعني "سامٍ" أو "عالٍ" فأي أسم أسمى من السيد المسيح الذي فاح عبيره في كل موضع؟![/FONT]
* 	[FONT=&quot]ثالثًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: جاءت النبوة عن "يافث" والذي يعني "توسع" أو "ملء" أن الله يفتح له فيسكن في مساكن سام، فقد اتسعت مساكن سام كنيسة (السيد المسيح) لتقبل ملء الأمم، أي تقبل يافث فيها.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]++  [/FONT]*وحام هو أبو كنعان*: يذكر هنا كنعان فهو سبب أساسي للأحداث  	التالية. وليعرف موسي والشعب لماذا يعاقب الله الكنعانيين ولماذا يأخذ اليهود  	أرضهم، هذا بسبب خطية كنعان ولعنة "ابيه نوح له". فيحذر الشعب أن لا يتشبهوا  	بخطايا الكنعانيين لئلا يشابهوهم في المصير. ولسبب آخر هو أن حام نفسه كان أبا  	لكنعان ، وكأب كان مؤكدًا انه يعرف كيف يجب ان يحترمه ابنه كنعان وعليه هو أن  	يحترم أباه نوحًا وهذا ما لم يحدث
*إبنه الصغير=* كلمة ابن في العبرانية تستخدم أيضًا للحفيد. وقوله  	إبنه الصغير فهذا غالبًا يشير لكنعان. ويصبح التفسير أن حاما رأي أباه نوح في  	هذا الوضع وسخر منه وإشترك معه كنعان أو أن كنعان دخل مع حام أبيه وإشتركا  	كلاهما في السخرية.[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 مايو 2012)

*الاعداد *
*9: 20 و ابتدا نوح يكون فلاحا و غرس كرما *
*9: 21 و شرب من الخمر فسكر و تعرى داخل خبائه *
*9: 22 فابصر حام ابو كنعان عورة ابيه و اخبر اخويه خارجا *
*9: 23 فاخذ سام و يافث الرداء و وضعاه على اكتافهما و مشيا الى الوراء و سترا عورة ابيهما و وجهاهما الى الوراء فلم يبصرا عورة ابيهما *
*9: 24 فلما استيقظ نوح من خمره علم ما فعل به ابنه الصغير *
*9: 25 فقال ملعون كنعان عبد العبيد يكون لاخوته *
*9: 26 و قال مبارك الرب اله سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم *
*9: 27 ليفتح الله ليافث فيسكن في مساكن سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم *

*اولا ابدا لماذا شرب نوح الخمر *

*نوح اخطأ ولكن الامر له خلفيه شرحته باختصار سابقا في موضوع شرب الماء وحده مضر ولكن باختصار في هذا الزمان المياه بعد الطوفان لم تكن مستقره ونقيه وبدا نوح يكون فلاح بعد ان قضي 120 سنه يعمل نجار ثم في الفلك وهو بالتاكيد غيره من اهل هذا الزمان يلزم له استخدام وسيله لتنقية المياه وتطهيرها وهو الخمر الذي كان يخلط بالمياه فربع نبيذ مع ثلاث ارباع مياه تكون صالحه للشر وايضا تقتل البكتريا فتكون المياه نقيه وايضا الكحل يغير خاصية الذوبان للمياه فتترسب الاملاح الثقيله المضره وتصبح بهذا صالحة للشرب وتحفظ لفتره وبالتكيد نوح يعرف هذا وهو بقي في الفلك اكثر من سنه *
*وبعد الطوفان وبدا نوح يزرع فغالبا جرب الخمر لوحده من الكرم بدون ان يخلطه بالماء دون ان يكون القصد هو السكر فهو سقط في خطيه ولكن بدون معرفه وجني ثمارها من الحزن ولعنة حفيده كنعان *

*وفي موضع لماذا لعن كنعان بدل حام ابدا بالجزء اللغوي كالعاده *

*سفر التكوين 9: 24*
*فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ، عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ،*

*وكلمة ابن *
*H1121*​​ *בּן*​​ *bên*​​ *BDB Definition:*​​ *1) son, grandson, child, member of a group*​​ *1a) son, male child*​​ *1b) grandson*​​ *1c) children (plural - male and female)*​​ *1d) youth, young men (plural)*​​ *1e) young (of animals)*​​ *1f) sons (as characterisation, i.e. sons of injustice [for unrighteous men] or sons of God [for angels])*​​ *1g) people (of a nation) (plural)*​​ *1h) of lifeless things, i.e. sparks, stars, arrows (figuratively)*​​ *1i) a member of a guild, order, class*​​ *وتطلق لفظيا علي الابن والحفيد او من النسل وابن مذكر او حفيد مذكر وطفل وشاب صغير وانسان صغير *

*ومنها نفهم ان نوح قد يكون يتكلم عن ابنه او حفيده*
*وسفر التكوين استخدم ابن للتعبير عن حفيد مثل *
*سفر التكوين 29: 5*
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَلْ تَعْرِفُونَ لاَبَانَ ابْنَ نَاحُورَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «نَعْرِفُهُ».*

*وبالطبع لابان هو ابن بتوئيل ابن ناحور فهو حفيده وليس ابنه *
*الكمله المكمله *
*الصغير *
*ونجد في العبري الكلمه هاكاتان ( بنو هاكاتان ) وتعني الاصغر اي اصغرهم *
*ولذلك ترجمت في غالبية التراجم الانجليزي *
*Youngest *​​ *(ACV) And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(AESV Torah) Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(AMP) When Noah awoke from his wine, and knew the thing which his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(ASV) And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done unto him. *​​ ​​ *(BBE) And, awaking from his wine, Noah saw what his youngest son had done to him, and he said, *​​ ​​ *(CEV) When Noah woke up and learned what his youngest son had done, *​​ ​​ *(CJB) When Noach awoke from his wine, he knew what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(Darby) And Noah awoke from his wine, and learned what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(ESV) When Noah awoke from his wine and knew what his youngest son had done to him,*​​ ​​ *(ERV) Later, Noah woke up. (He was sleeping because of the wine.) When he learned what his youngest son Ham had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(GNB) When Noah sobered up and learned what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(GW) When Noah sobered up, he found out what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(HCSB-r) When Noah awoke from his drinking and learned what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ *(HNV) Noach awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(csb) When Noah awoke from his drinking and learned what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(JPS) And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done unto him. *​​ ​​ *(MSG) When Noah woke up with his hangover, he learned what his youngest son had done. *​​ ​​ *(nas) When Noah awoke from his wine, he knew what his youngest son had done to him.*​​ ​​ *(NET.) When Noah awoke from his drunken stupor he learned what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(NIRV) Then Noah woke up from his sleep that was caused by the wine. He found out what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(NIV) When Noah awoke from his wine and found out what his youngest son had done to him,*​​ ​​ *(NIVUK) When Noah awoke from his wine and found out what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(NLT) When Noah woke up from his drunken stupor, he learned what Ham, his youngest son, had done. *​​ ​​ *(NLV) When Noah awoke from his wine, he knew what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(nrs) When Noah awoke from his wine and knew what his youngest son had done to him,*​​ ​​ *(NRSV) When Noah awoke from his wine and knew what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(NWT) Finally Noah awoke from his wine and got to know what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ ​​ *(RSVA) When Noah awoke from his wine and knew what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(RV) And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done unto him. *​​ ​​ ​​ *(TNIV) When Noah awoke from his wine and found out what his youngest son had done to him, *​​ ​​ *(Tyndale) As soone as Noe was awaked fro his wyne and wyst what his yongest sonne had done vnto hym*​​ ​​ *(UPDV) And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his youngest son had done to him. *​​ 
*والانجيل ذكر ترتيب ابناء نوح هم سام وحام ويافث فان كان يتكلم عن حام الذي هو الاوسط فكان يجب ان *
*يقول ابنه الاوسط وليس الاصغر اذا هو لا يتكلم عن حام ولكن عن اصغر ابن وهو حفيد نوح ابن حام *
*وهذه نقطه هامه هي انه يتكلم عن حفيد نوح *

*وحتي في ابناء حام كنعان هو الاصغر *

*سفر التكوين 10*
*6 وَبَنُو حَامٍ: كُوشُ وَمِصْرَايِمُ وَفُوطُ وَكَنْعَانُ.*
*والكتابات اليهوديه ايضا قالت بذلك فبن عزرا وبن جيرشوم وابيندان قال ان المقصود بما فعله ابنه الصغير هو كنعان حفيده لان حام لم يكن الاصغر *

*اذا القصه اتضحت بان نوح سكر بتجربة الخمر الجديد الذي لم يسكر به من قبل ودخل حفيده كنعان الذي عندما رائ جده بهذا المنظر ضحك وسخر من جده وخرج واشاع الامر باسلوب شرير الي ابيه حام فابيه اتي الي خيمة ابيه نوح واخبر اخويه خارجا فاخذ سام ويافث الرداء علي اكتافهما ومشيا الي الوراء وترا عورة ابيهما *

*والذي بدا كل هذا هو كنعان الصغير*
*وهذا ما اشار اليه كثير من الاباء والمفسرين وعلي سبيل المثال العلامه اوريجانوس *
*كنعان رأى عوره جده فأخبر أباه حامًا، وقال أن كنعان هزيء بجده كثيرًا*

*كلمة ملعون *
*H779*​​ *ארר*​​ *'ârar*​​ *BDB Definition:*​​ *1) to curse*​​ *1a) (Qal)*​​ *1a1) to curse*​​ *1a2) cursed be he (participle used pr in curses)*​​ *1b) (Niphal) to be cursed, cursed*​​ *1c) (Piel) to curse, lay under a curse, put a curse on*​​ *1d) (Hophal) to be made a curse, be cursed*​​ *وذكرت عبري ارور هي مبنيه للمجهول*
*verb, qal passive, passive, pure noun participle, singular, masculine, normal*​​ *فعل مبني للمجهول مفرد مذكر *
*فنوح لم يقل لكنعان العنك او يلعنك ولكن انه ملعون ومعني الكلمه انه قد لعن بسبب خطيته من الله *
*فالسؤال لماذا لعن نوح كنعان اصلا خطا فنوح لم يلعن ولكن بلغ كنعان بحكم اللعنه *

*وردا علي ما قال المشكك انه امر بالعبوديه اتسائل اين هذا الامر ؟ *
*كلام نوح هو نبوة عن مستقبل شعب كنعان الذي سيصبح عبد لاخوته بسبب عبوديته للخطيه فلم يبيعه كعبد ولكن اخبره بنبوه فقط وهو اخبره انه سيكون عبد للعبيد والعبوديه هي امر صعب ولكن اصعب نوع من العبوديه هي عبودية العبد فما المقصود بها ؟*
*العبد الملعون هو الشيطان فكنعان يكون عبد للشيطان اي عبد للخطيه وهو نبوة عن ما سيفعله نسل كنعان من شرور بشعه ويستعبدوا انفسهم للخطيه بهذا المنظر وبالطبع العهد القديم وضح مدي شر الشعوب الكنعانية وايضا معلمنا بولس في *
*رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 1*
*21 لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلهٍ، بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ، وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ.
22 وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ،
23 وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى، وَالطُّيُورِ، وَالدَّوَابِّ، وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ.
24 لِذلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ، لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ.
25 الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ، الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.
26 لِذلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ، لأَنَّ إِنَاثَهُمُ اسْتَبْدَلْنَ الاسْتِعْمَالَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ بِالَّذِي عَلَى خِلاَفِ الطَّبِيعَةِ،
27 وَكَذلِكَ الذُّكُورُ أَيْضًا تَارِكِينَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الأُنْثَى الطَّبِيعِيَّ، اشْتَعَلُوا بِشَهْوَتِهِمْ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ، فَاعِلِينَ الْفَحْشَاءَ ذُكُورًا بِذُكُورٍ، وَنَائِلِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ جَزَاءَ ضَلاَلِهِمِ الْمُحِقَّ.
28 وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ.
29 مَمْلُوئِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ وَزِنًا وَشَرّ وَطَمَعٍ وَخُبْثٍ، مَشْحُونِينَ حَسَدًا وَقَتْلاً وَخِصَامًا وَمَكْرًا وَسُوءًا،
30 نَمَّامِينَ مُفْتَرِينَ، مُبْغِضِينَ للهِ، ثَالِبِينَ مُتَعَظِّمِينَ مُدَّعِينَ، مُبْتَدِعِينَ شُرُورًا، غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ،
31 بِلاَ فَهْمٍ وَلاَ عَهْدٍ وَلاَ حُنُوٍّ وَلاَ رِضىً وَلاَ رَحْمَةٍ.
32 الَّذِينَ إِذْ عَرَفُوا حُكْمَ اللهِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ الْمَوْتَ، لاَ يَفْعَلُونَهَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا يُسَرُّونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ. *
*فنوح فقط ذكر النبوه انهم برفض الرب لهم بسبب قلبهم الشرير سيسعتبدون للخطية *

*والان ابدا في شرح الاعداد*
*9: 20 و ابتدا نوح يكون فلاحا و غرس كرما *
*9: 21 و شرب من الخمر فسكر و تعرى داخل خبائه *
*وهنا اخطا نوح ولكن تعري في داخل خيمته في معزل اي مكان مستتر وايضا نوح لم يدرك ان هذا يسكر اي يفقده ادراكه وبخاصه ان هذه اول خبره للانسان بالسكر من الخمر تذكر في الانجيل ولكن هذا خطا ان يترك نفسه يصل لهذه الدرجه *

*9: 22 فابصر حام ابو كنعان عورة ابيه و اخبر اخويه خارجا *
*ومن هذا ندرك ان الشر بدا من حفيده كنعان الذي دخل خباءة جده وهذا خطا ثم احضر ابيه لخباءة جده نوح ليري ابيه عورة جده وهذا شيئ شرير جدا *
*فهو مثل الشيطان الذي يغوي حام ان يفعل الشر ويعثره وحام انساق الي شر ابنه ولكن هذا لا يعفي حام ايضا الذي انساق لابنه وهو ذهب ليخبر اخويه سام ويافث ولكنه لم يستدعهما ليدخلا داخل خبائة ابيه *
*وامر اخر الاحظه وهو ان الخباءه يبدو انها كانت مقفوله ولكن كلمة ابصر غالبا تعبر عن انها فتحت قبل ان ياتي حام فاتي وابصر فغالبا الذي فعل ذلك كنعان *
*9: 23 فاخذ سام و يافث الرداء و وضعاه على اكتافهما و مشيا الى الوراء و سترا عورة ابيهما و وجهاهما الى الوراء فلم يبصرا عورة ابيهما *
*وهذا امر رائع من سام ويافث ان لا يشتركوا في شر كنعان الحفيد وحام الابن *
*9: 24 فلما استيقظ نوح من خمره علم ما فعل به ابنه الصغير *
*وكما شرحت في الجزء اللغوي ان كلمة ابنه تطلق علي الابن والحفيد ولكن كلمة صغير التي هي تعني الاصغر تؤكد انه يتكلم عن حفيده كنعان اصغرهم *
*9: 25 فقال ملعون كنعان عبد العبيد يكون لاخوته*
*وايضا كما شرحت في الجزء اللغوي ان نوح لم يقل العنك ولكن قال ملعون المبنيه للمجهول فهو يقول نبوه عما سيحدث لنسل كنعان كعقوبه للشر الموجود في داخله *
*وكلمة عبد العبيد هو احقر انواع العبوديه وهو عبودية الخطيه ولكن عبودية العبد العبراني قد شرحتها بالتفصيل في ملف العبودية في اليهودية واوضحت انها تعني كموظف ولكن هنا يؤكد انه يقصد اشر نوع للعبودية وهو عبودية الخطية وليس حتي نظام العبوديه العبراني الذي هو مثل الموظف *
*وكلمة لااخوته يقصد به ما سيحدث لنسله الشرير بالفعل *
*9: 26 و قال مبارك الرب اله سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم *
*ونلاحظ ان اللعنه ذكرت علي كنعان لانه الذي بدا الشر والبركه لسام ويافث لطهارة قلبهم ولكن حام لم يلعن ولم يبارك لان الرب باركه سابقا والله لا يلعن من باركه اولا ولكن لعنة الابن كنعان بالطبع تركت حزن عميق في داخل ابوه حام *
*سفر التكوين 9: 1*
*وَبَارَكَ اللهُ نُوحًا وَبَنِيهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلأُوا الأَرْضَ.*

*وبهذه البركه في الاثمار حدثت ولكن لن تتحول الي لعنه ولكن اللعنه كانت من نصيب كنعان لشره *
*ونلاحظ ايضا ان البركه في الاثمار وهذا بالفعل فابناء كنعان ابن حام كثروا جدا ولكن لعنة كنعان ان رغم كثرتهم الا انهم لشرهم يقعوا تحت النير *
*9: 27 ليفتح الله ليافث فيسكن في مساكن سام و ليكن كنعان عبدا لهم *
*ونلاحظ ان هذه النبوه تمت بالفعل لفظيا وروحيا *
*اولا لفظيا استعبد كنعان لليهود نسل سام ثم لليوانيين والرومان نسل يافث *
*وروحيا بالفعل كنعان استمر عبد العبيد للخطيه وفعل الشر وابتكاره واعثار الاخرين في السقوط فيه حتي انهم فعلوا الشر ذكور بذكور وبالحيوانات وبالاطفال ونزعوا رضعان الحيوانات وسلقوها بدمها ولبن الام معا كتقدمه للاله وايضا حرقوا اطفالهم للاله *
*اما سام الذي جاء من المسيح فهو مبارك وايضا فيه تبارك يافث واصبح له مسكن في ملكوت المسيح *

*وبهذا اعتقد اني وضحت ان كنعان لم يلعن بسبب خطية ابوه بل بسبب خطيته الشخصيه التي فعلها بفضح جده وايضا خطاياه هو وابناؤه التي كان يعرف الرب انه سيفعلها في المستقبل ونوح اخبره بنبوة اللعن وامر اللعن ولم يلعنه هو شخصيا *
*وايضا معني العبوديه انه لم يبيعه نوح كعبد ولكن اخبره بنبوه بما سيحدث لنسله *

*واضع ايضا الرد الرائع للقس منيس عبد النور *

*قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 9: 20-27 أن نوحاً لما أراد أن يلعن ابنه حام، لعن حفيده كنعان بن حام وقال «ملعون كنعان! عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته» (آية 25). فلماذا يتحمَّل الابن وِزر أبيه، مع أن التثنية 24: 16 تقول إن الابن لا يناله العقاب بسبب أبيه؟ ثم: هل توافق التوارة على أن الأخ يستعبد أخاه، فيكون كنعان عبد العبيد لإخوته؟».*
*وللرد نقول: لا يوجد ما يدل على أن لعن كنعان كان بسبب خطية أبيه حام. ثم أن نوحاً كنبي استطاع بروح النبوَّة أن يرى الاتجاهات الروحية لأولاده وأحفاده، فقال ما قاله من بركة ولعنة وهو يرى بالروح ما سيفعلونه. فلم يتحمل كنعان وزر خطية أبيه حام.*
*أما من جهة العبودية، فقد كان الإسرائيلي يستخدم أخاه الإسرائيلي استخداماً رفيقاً حسب وصية لاويين 25: 46 «أما إخوتكم بنو إسرائيل فلا يتسلّط إنسان على أخيه بعنف». كما يأمر خروج 21: 16 بقتل من يسرق إنساناً ليبيعه أو ليحتفظ به كرهينة. ويقول إشعياء 58: 16 إن العبادة التي يقبلها الرب هي إطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً وقطع كل نير.*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 مايو 2012)

*طيب بزمتكم فى حد هيقعد يقرا كل الكلام دا لا انت استفدت ولا غيرك استفاد


كنعان عزيزى لا ذنب له ولا يوجد من هناك ذنب له لعن كنعان كان رؤية نبوية لما سيكون فهو بالفعل سيكون شعبا ملعونا واللعنة وقعت على نسل جام وبالاخص نسله كنعان لان ذاك ما سيحدث بالفعل فى المستقبل وليس حكما عليه باللعنة المسبقة *


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب بزمتكم فى حد هيقعد يقرا كل الكلام دا لا انت استفدت ولا غيرك استفاد
> *



*أخى أوريجانوس المصرى له كل التقدير و الشكر على ما قدمه ، لكن اعتقد انه اسهب فى نقاط بعيدة تماما عن استفسارى البسيط ! و سأحاول ان أقرأ معظم ما ذكره و اقتبس منه ما له علاقة بأسئلتى و نناقشها سويا .*



apostle.paul قال:


> * كنعان عزيزى لا ذنب له ولا يوجد من هناك ذنب له لعن كنعان كان رؤية نبوية لما سيكون فهو بالفعل سيكون شعبا ملعونا واللعنة وقعت على نسل جام وبالاخص نسله كنعان لان ذاك ما سيحدث بالفعل فى المستقبل وليس حكما عليه باللعنة المسبقة *



*اهلا بحضرتك apostle.paul 
من كلامك انت تقول ان كنعان لا ذنب له ، تماما هذا يجاوب على سؤالى ، فأنا عندما أقرأ النصوص اجد انه لا ذنب ابدا له ، تمام .
اما مسألة انها رؤية نبوية فأنا لا اقتنع بها تماما ، بل كيف لها ان تكون رؤية نبوية من الرب الى (نبيه كما تقول انت) ، لنمعن النظر و التفكير قليلا فى النصوص 

فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ، عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ،
فَقَالَ: «مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ! عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ».
وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ.
لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ، وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ».

لما استيقظ نوح من خمره ! هذه الجملة تعنى انه كان (سكران) ثملا او بالأدق مخمور لدرجة انه نام ثم استيقظ ، هنا اسأل سؤال (هل الرب يرسل رؤية نبوية الى نبيه كما تقول انت و هو مخمور ؟) كيف تكون رؤية نبوية و كان نوح مخمور ؟ الا يصح ان تكون الجملة (فلما استيقظ نوح من نومه) ؟ انا لا اعدل و لا اقصد اى اهانه ، لكن بالعقل كده اى رؤية نبوية هذه تأتى الى شخص مخمور افرط فى الخمر لدرجة انه نام بعدها ؟!
ثم كيف تكون اللعنة على شعب كنعان (الذى لم يوجد وقتها من الاساس) ؟ كيف يحكم الرب على شعب لم يأتى بعد ؟ ولماذا اللعنة (على اى فعل يجب لعنهم قبل وجودهم ؟)
ثم السؤال الأهم .... ما ذنب الشعب بما فعله (كنعان) هذا اذا تقبلنا ان الحديث وقتها كان الى كنعان (الذى لم يولد بعد) ؟ 

ان ذكر كنعان بلا اى اشارة الى حام لهو امر يدعو الى التفكير فيما وراء النص ، فالنص يقول لنا ان حام هو من أبصر عورة أبيه (فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجًا.) و من ثم أخبر أخويه (سام و يافث) ، هنا اشارة واضحة الى (حام) .

كما ان كلمة (ملعون) ليست فعل من الاساس كى تبنى للمجهول ، (ملعون) = أسم .

**وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ.
هنا نجد ان الحديث عن اله سام و يام ، فأين ذكر حام ؟ ما علاقة كنعان ؟ 

محبتى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 مايو 2012)

> *اما مسألة  انها رؤية نبوية فأنا لا اقتنع بها تماما ، بل كيف لها ان تكون رؤية نبوية  من الرب الى (نبيه كما تقول انت) ، لنمعن النظر و التفكير قليلا فى النصوص *


*ياعزيزى فى فرق بين الاخبار بشئ مستقبلى لانه هكذا سيحدث
وبين تسيير الامور لكى تحدث كيفما اشاء

نوح لعن كنعان وسيكون عبد لاخوته
فما السابق لمن

فلم يكن كنعان ملعونا لان مجرد ابوه لعنه
لكن لان الكنعانين بالفعل سيمكث عليهم غضب الله فكانت اللعنة واقعة عليهم وكان كلام نوح لتقرير حالهم الطبيعى
*


> *لما  استيقظ نوح من خمره ! هذه الجملة تعنى انه كان (سكران) ثملا او بالأدق  مخمور لدرجة انه نام ثم استيقظ ، هنا اسأل سؤال (هل الرب يرسل رؤية نبوية  الى نبيه كما تقول انت و هو مخمور ؟) كيف تكون رؤية نبوية و كان نوح مخمور ؟  الا يصح ان تكون الجملة (فلما استيقظ نوح من نومه) ؟ انا لا اعدل و لا  اقصد اى اهانه ، لكن بالعقل كده اى رؤية نبوية هذه تأتى الى شخص مخمور افرط  فى الخمر لدرجة انه نام بعدها ؟!*


*عزيزى انا لا ادين نوح بعيدا عن الناموس
نوح لم يكن يملك ناموس يحرم ذلك فلم يدان لانه لم يعرفه
كيف سادينه وهو لا يملك ناموس الخطية؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومن الذى اعلمه بان ذلك خطية؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا فى فكر الكتاب الاعلانات الالهية لا تسير فقط للابرار والصديقين 
فالكل زاغ وفسد
فلو وضعنا شرط " القداسة الكاملة " لتلقى الاعلان الالهى لن يتلقاه احدا
*


> *ثم  كيف تكون اللعنة على شعب كنعان (الذى لم يوجد وقتها من الاساس) ؟ كيف يحكم  الرب على شعب لم يأتى بعد ؟ ولماذا اللعنة (على اى فعل يجب لعنهم قبل  وجودهم ؟)
> ثم السؤال الأهم .... ما ذنب الشعب بما فعله (كنعان) هذا اذا تقبلنا ان الحديث وقتها كان الى كنعان (الذى لم يولد بعد) ؟ *


*الله لا يحكم على احد ويسير الامور ومجريات الاحداث لكى يحدث ما قرره فى اقداره , لكنه ككلى المعرفة يستطيع ان يقرر حال كل احد لانه يعرفه 
شعب الكنعانين لم يصبح ملعونا لان نوح لعن كنعان
بل ان شعب الكنعانين حاله سيكون اثم وفاسد فسبق وقرر حاله*



> *ان ذكر كنعان بلا اى اشارة الى حام لهو امر يدعو الى التفكير فيما وراء النص ، فالنص يقول لنا ان حام هو من أبصر عورة أبيه (فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجًا.) و من ثم أخبر أخويه (سام و يافث) ، هنا اشارة واضحة الى (حام) .*


*انا مقدرش اقرر بشكل نهائى كنعان كان مع ابوه لكن سياق القصة بيقول ان كنعان ايضا نظر عورة نوح مع ابوه حام وخصوصا لما ذكر حام هنا ذكر معه انه ابو كنعان ولم يذكر ذلك اعتباطا *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

*تعبير الصغير هنا يعنى الأصغر فى إخوته

ولكنه لم يكن طفلاً كما تصورت سيادتك

بدليل أنه كان متزوجاً وزوجته من بين الذين أخذهم نوح معه فى الفلك
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

*أما عن لعن حام بإبنه 

فأولاً كان يُلقب حام بأبى كنعان تك 9 : 18 ، وهذا دليل على أنه كان إبنه البكر

فلعن الشخص بإبنه البكر ، نراه فى أكثر من موضع ، مثلما فى لعن الذى يبنى مدينة أريحا بعدما هدمها الله ، فقيل أن الذى يبنيها فببكره يؤسسها (يش6 : 26)
*


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياعزيزى فى فرق بين الاخبار بشئ مستقبلى لانه هكذا سيحدث
> وبين تسيير الامور لكى تحدث كيفما اشاء
> 
> نوح لعن كنعان وسيكون عبد لاخوته
> ...



*أيوه كده .. انا فهمت ، طيب شوف حضرتك كده ملخص اللى انا فهمته و (بعد اذنك) تقولى انا فهمت صح ولا لأ :

أبتدى نوح يعمل فلاحا لأنه كان بيشتغل بالنجارة ، و بالنسبة للخمر و السكر فهو لم يكن يعرف تأثير الخمر (اى انه سيتعرى و سيستهزأ به ابنه حام)  ، يعنى الرب هنا بيلمح لنا برسالة ان نتيجة الخمر و السكر اللى حصل لنوح افقده كرامته و عراه  و جعل ابنه حام يستهزأ به .
فلما رأه ابنه حام و رأى عورته اى فضحه او اذاع (أبان) خطاياه فهو بذلك يستحق اللعن ، على عكس ما فعله كل من سام و يافث فهما سترا عورة أباهما و وجهاهما الى الوراء لذلك استحقا رضاء الرب عليهما .*


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

الى الغالى مكرم ذكى شنودة 
شكرا كتير على التوضيح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

هل هناك  دليــل  مسجل كتابياً  أن كنعان  كان  طفلاً  بريئاً  لا  يعى ولا يسآءل فى هذه الواقعة؟؟؟!!
الحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس  تعفف  عن ذكر تفاصيل افعال هذا  المراهــق اليافـع ..وكلامه وعبثه  بجــــســــد جــــده... ومن يدرى  ربما  يكون هو الساقــي من حيث الابتداء والمحرض العابث.  لكن الكتاب المقدس  تعفف  أساساً  عن الخوض فى هذه التفاصيل  وإكتفي بذكر الأحداث والعواقب سرداً مجرداً.... فنحن نتابع عمر  نـــوح  فى السرد الكتابي هو شيخاً  مسناً  فمنطقي جداً أن يكون هناك من  نسله وأحفاده من  يتولى مساعدته فى الزراعة ومن يتولى   سقيه وإطعامه ,
من يدرى ,,


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> هل هناك  دليــل  مسجل كتابياً  أن كنعان  كان  طفلاً  بريئاً  لا  يعى ولا يسآءل فى هذه الواقعة؟؟؟!!
> الحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس  تعفف  عن ذكر تفاصيل افعال هذا  المراهــق اليافـع ..وكلامه وعبثه  بجــــســــد جــــده... ومن يدرى  ربما  يكون هو الساقــي من حيث الابتداء والمحرض العابث.  لكن الكتاب المقدس  تعفف  أساساً  عن الخوض فى هذه التفاصيل  وإكتفي بذكر الأحداث والعواقب سرداً مجرداً.... فنحن نتابع عمر  نـــوح  فى السرد الكتابي هو شيخاً  مسناً  فمنطقي جداً أن يكون هناك من  نسله وأحفاده من  يتولى مساعدته فى الزراعة ومن يتولى   سقيه وإطعامه ,
> من يدرى ,,



كلام منطقى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 مايو 2012)

*وأيضاً من اللعنة على البكر ، مثلما فى حالة كنعان وفى لعنة الذى يبنى أريحا : - ما حدث مع فرعون وشعبه ، إذ قال له الله أنه إن لم يطيع أمره فسيقتل إبنه البكر 

ثم أنه سيقتل كل بكر فى مصر

عقاباً على عناد المصريين لأمره

وفعلاً نفذ فيهم التهديد لما رفضوا تنفيذ أمره

فالبكر له ميزة خاصة ، هى أنه أول قوة الإنسان : (مزمزر 74: 51 ، 105: 36 ) ، هو الأعز للإنسان ، فيكون العقاب به أشد

++ وهو جزء لا يتجزء من أبيه ، كالغصن من الشجرة ، فالعقاب حل على جزء من المخطئ ، وليس على شخص آخر غريب عنه



*


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

الى مكرم زكى شنوده
شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## چاكس (11 مايو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الله لا يحكم على احد ويسير الامور ومجريات الاحداث لكى يحدث ما قرره فى اقداره , لكنه ككلى المعرفة يستطيع ان يقرر حال كل احد لانه يعرفه
> شعب الكنعانين لم يصبح ملعونا لان نوح لعن كنعان
> بل ان شعب الكنعانين حاله سيكون اثم وفاسد فسبق وقرر حاله*



*صحيح ، استاذ apostle.paul
هل تحققت الرؤية النبوية التى رأها نوح بعد ان فاق من الخمرة ؟
هل شعب كنعان (بالأخص) شعب فلسطين أثم و فاسد ؟ و ما مظاهر فساده و اثمه هذا الأيام على سبيل المثال ؟ *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

صديقي العلمانى  ليست   اللعنة  على  (العرق والجنس)   فكتابنا  المقدس ابعد ما يكون عن العنصرية .
يبدو أن ثمة سؤء تفاهم  موجود
أخوي الفاضل  السيد الرب يسوع المسيح علّمَ وسط اليهود بقوله علانيةً -((لو كنتم  أبناء إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون  أعمال إبراهيم -أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدوا  أن تتموا -ذلك من البدء  كان قتالاً للناس))---
لقد رسخ الرب يسوع المسيح مبداء  التبعية الروحية والمعنوية الادبية والايمانية (بنوة)  البنين لابوهم -فالمسالة ليست جينات وكروموسومات  لكن العمق الرعوى الروحى والايمانى والعقائدى 
-ولعل هذا المبدأ الرئيسي  هو الذى كرز به أبينا  بولس الرسول عملا بشريعه إلهه العظيم يسوع المسيح حينما تكلم عن السلوك فى ذات خطوات إبراهيم المؤمن (الرسالة الى كنيسة رومية الاصحاح 4باكمله.
فنسل كنعان حالياً  ليسوا الاخوة الفلسطنين  -لى منهم عديد من الاصدقاء ومنهم كثيرون مقدسيون ومنهم كثيرون من بيت لحم طردهم الاحتلال وجارت عليهم جماعة حماس المفترية.
إذن البنوة المقصودة ليست بالمقام الاوحد جسدية عنصرية  لكنها قائمة على (تبنى ) العقائد والعادات والسلوكيات  .
(سؤاء بنوة خيرة للقديسين -أو بنوة ملعونة للآثمين   الملعونين).


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> صديقي العلمانى  ليست   اللعنة  على  (العرق والجنس)   فكتابنا  المقدس ابعد ما يكون عن العنصرية .
> يبدو أن ثمة سؤء تفاهم  موجود
> أخوي الفاضل  السيد الرب يسوع المسيح علّمَ وسط اليهود بقوله علانيةً -((لو كنتم  أبناء إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون  أعمال إبراهيم -أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدوا  أن تتموا -ذلك من البدء  كان قتالاً للناس))---
> لقد رسخ الرب يسوع المسيح مبداء  التبعية الروحية والمعنوية الادبية والايمانية (بنوة)  البنين لابوهم -فالمسالة ليست جينات وكروموسومات  لكن العمق الرعوى الروحى والايمانى والعقائدى
> ...



*نعم هذا هو كلام الحق

فمن يسلك فى إيمان إبراهيم يكون من أبناء إبراهيم وإبناً للبركة 

ومن يسلك فى مشورة إبليس يكون إبناً لإبليس وإبناً للعنة

العهد الجديد هو جديد حقاً ، عهد الإيمان والسلوك فى طاعة الإيمان ، عهد البنوية بالإيمان بخلاص المسيح العظيم ، والسلوك بحسب وصاياه 
*


----------



## چاكس (13 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> صديقي العلمانى  ليست   اللعنة  على  (العرق والجنس)   فكتابنا  المقدس ابعد ما يكون عن العنصرية .
> يبدو أن ثمة سؤء تفاهم  موجود



دكتور ، انا الى الان لم اتحدث عن عنصرية قط ، بل كل سؤالى الموجه للنقاش هو " كنعان بما انه ملعون من جده نوح و بما انها رؤية نبوية جاءت الى نوح بعدما افاق من الخمر (كما قال الاستاذ apostle.paul)
اذا ما هى اثام الشعب الكنعانى ؟ و هل بسبب خطية صغيرة مثل هذه فعلها حام فيلعن ابيه
ابنه (حفيدة كنعان) ؟ هل تراها انت (شخصيا) خطية كبيرة الى هذه الدرجة تستحق اللعن؟!



ElectericCurrent قال:


> أخوي الفاضل  السيد الرب يسوع المسيح علّمَ وسط اليهود بقوله علانيةً -((لو كنتم  أبناء إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون  أعمال إبراهيم -أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدوا  أن تتموا -ذلك من البدء  كان قتالاً للناس))---
> لقد رسخ الرب يسوع المسيح مبداء  التبعية الروحية والمعنوية الادبية والايمانية (بنوة)  البنين لابوهم -فالمسالة ليست جينات وكروموسومات  لكن العمق الرعوى الروحى والايمانى والعقائدى
> -ولعل هذا المبدأ الرئيسي  هو الذى كرز به أبينا  بولس الرسول عملا بشريعه إلهه العظيم يسوع المسيح حينما تكلم عن السلوك فى ذات خطوات إبراهيم المؤمن (الرسالة الى كنيسة رومية الاصحاح 4باكمله.
> فنسل كنعان حالياً  ليسوا الاخوة الفلسطنين  -لى منهم عديد من الاصدقاء ومنهم كثيرون مقدسيون ومنهم كثيرون من بيت لحم طردهم الاحتلال وجارت عليهم جماعة حماس المفترية.
> ...



كلام جميل قاله و علمه الرب يسوع ، كويس كلام مفيهوش مشاكل ، لكن ما علاقته بنوح و كنعان ؟
ثم هل تقصد ان كنعان ليس رمزا الى الفلسطينين فقط ؟ هل تقصد ان كنعان هو رمز للخاطئ ايا ما كان نسله ؟ 
دكتور ... النص صريح و من دونه تعمد ذكر (ابو كنعان) فى وصفه لحام !

ثم لنفترض جدلا ان فعلا كنعان عمل كل ده و سقى جده خمر و اخبر والده بانه رأى جده عاريا ؟ تمام فاستحق اللعن 
طيب ذنب الشعب الكنعانى (ايا ما كان) ايه ؟ لماذا يحاسب الشعب على ذنب جده الاكبر ؟؟ تقولون ان الله محبة ... فلما حكم على شعب (او اى انسان قبل ان يولد بعد) ؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

رجاء خاص  إعاده قرأءه ماكتبته بشئ من التأنى (وقد وضحه أستاذنا مكرم زكى شنوده بأوضح بيان وبأجمل إجمال) ..
+ نوح كان إكتمل لدية 3 بنين وعمره خمسمائة سنة -التكوين الاصحاح5الايه32
+حدوث الطوفان وانتهاؤه  بعد ان  استقلوا الفلك نوح وزوجته وبنيه الثلاثة وزوجاتهم  التكوين الاصحاح 7الايه6
+انقشاع الطوفان   التكوين الاصحاح 8الايه13
إذاً  نوح  تجاوز 602سنة تقريباً  من عمره   وأولاده عمر الواحد منهم يربوا على 100سنة 
إذاً  ان أعتبر أو  أستنتج أن  نوحـــاً  إقترب فى لياقته البدنية والعقلية والنفسية -العمرية من  كهل فى الستين من عمره تقريباً بموازين ومعايير  زماننا وأحوالنا البيولوجية الفسيولوجية المعاصرة .
  وفى تكوين  9-الايه20ولايوجد ما يمنعنا من إستنتاج كون أحفاده  يعاونوه فى الزراعة ككل المجتمعات الشرقية الزراعية  -ومع إستنتاج  أن أحفاده   هم من يساندونه  فى الزراعة فى الحقل و الصناعات الزراعية -   يبـــدو أن  كنعان أول من إكتشف الخمر  كمادة تغيير من سيطرة الانسان على وعييه ولعل الامر  كله كان مداعبة ثقيلة  من إبتكاره..  ساخراً  من جده الكهل الذى فى مراحل شيخوخته الأولى- وعبث ساخراً  بعـــري جده  فى إستخفاف صبيانى على مرآى ومسمع من والده الذى تدارك الامر  إلى  عمىّ  الولد   -أخويه الاخران لعلهم رأؤوا  الجد الثمل  الفاقد السيطرة على نفسه   ولعلهم سمعوه يقول كلاماً  ما كان لهم   أن يسمعوه -=وهو متعرى فى (( غرفة نومه الخصوصية)).   

قلنا أن تقاليداً  شفهيةً:-  أفادت  أن الفتى الغــر  عبث وسخر بجسد  جده  وإستخف به . وأن  الامر كله كان من إبتكاره.,
أرى  أن العقوبة  تتناسب مع بشاعة الجرم  فالامر  كان إستخفافاً   بشيخوخة الجد وحبريته \\ وكان تلاعباً بقداسة الوالدية \\ وخصوصية البدن البشرى عموماً.
والامر كان إبتكاراً   من هذا الفتى الغر  لهذا   النوع من الصناعات الزراعية  -  فكان الامر  مستوجباً للعن من كان   سبباً فى إكتشاف  هذا  النوع من المسكر بدرجات شدته ...فقط بسبب نتائجها وآثارها  على  البشر.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

فى الكتاب المقدس  : الكتاب التعليمى  الايمانى العظيم...  يقدم لنا المفهوم بكون الخطأء محسوب على من يحيا فيه متشبثاً  به كاملا فيه مورثاً إياه للتابعين له ...  فالمقصود يقيناً   هو ليس المتناسلين حسب الجسد   بل التابعين حسب السلوك المعنوى الادبي فكراً وسلوكاً.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

ياحبيبي وضحت لسيادتك ان من الشعب الذى تسميه كنعانى  (( الفلسطنين )) -كروموزومياً- عشرات ألآلآف(داخل ألاراضي المقدسة المسيحية وفى مختلف دول المهاجر )عشرات الآلاف  من المؤمنين المباركين  فى وب الرب يسوع المسيح وعشرات القسوس والاساقفة المباركين والرهبان من كل الطوائف المسيحية -وكلهم الآن مباركون  فى المسيح يسوع ( قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه فى المحبة )  بعد أن كانوا  هم وغيرهم - أجنبيين فى الفكر والاعمال الشريرة جاء فصالحههمم وجعل الغير محبوبة محبوبة والتى ليست بشعبي جعلها شعبي .والذين لم يكونوا مرحومين الان صاروا شعب الله - جنساً مباركاً مملكة كهنة وشعب إقتناء.
فيلزم التوضيح.
إحتراماتى.


----------



## چاكس (13 مايو 2012)

*مع كامل احترامى و تقديرى لكل الاخوة الكرام اللى ردوا على الموضوع 
انا للأسف لا اجد سبب منطقى يدعو الى اللعن هذا  ، و لم افهم معنى للتورية التى يقصدها النص 
لذلك انا اسف جدا لم يفهم عقلى البسيط تفسيراتكم التى احييكم عليها و على جهودكم فى اقناعى .
ارجو اولا و اخيرا ان تظل روح الود و المحبة بيننا بالرغم من اختلاف الرؤى ، و اتمنى الافادة الى اى زائر يرى الموضوع ، اما انا شخصيا (فعذرا شديدا منى لكم) لم افهم بعقلى المحدود كلامكم .

اشكركم جزيل الشكر
تحيتى لكم اخوتى 
دمتم بخير
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 مايو 2012)

أنا واحد من الذين شاركوا فى الردود ، وردودى كانت قليلة ، وهى :


++++ عن حام : تعبير الصغير هنا يعنى الأصغر فى إخوته

ولكنه لم يكن طفلاً كما تصورت سيادتك

بدليل أنه كان متزوجاً وزوجته من بين الذين أخذهم نوح معه فى الفلك (فإنه مذكور أنهم كانوا ثمانية أنفس : نوح وزوجته وأولاده الثلاثة وزوجاتهم)

++++
++++ أما عن لعن حام بإبنه 

فإبتداءاً ، كان حام  يُلقب بأبى كنعان تك 9 : 18 ، وهذا دليل على أنه كان إبنه البكر

ولعن الشخص بإبنه البكر ، نراه فى أكثر من موضع ، مثلما فى لعن الذى يبنى مدينة أريحا بعدما هدمها الله ، فقيل أن الذى يبنيها فببكره يؤسسها (يش6 : 26)
++++

+++ وأيضاً من اللعنة على البكر ( مثلما فى حالة كنعان وفى لعنة الذى يبنى أريحا ) : - ما حدث مع فرعون وشعبه ، إذ قال له الله أنه إن لم يطيع أمره فسيقتل إبنه البكر 

ثم أنه سيقتل كل بكر فى مصر

عقاباً على عناد المصريين لأمره

وفعلاً نفذ فيهم التهديد لما رفضوا تنفيذ أمره

فالبكر له ميزة خاصة ، هى أنه أول قوة الإنسان : (مزمزر 74: 51 ، 105: 36 ) ، هو الأعز للإنسان ، فيكون العقاب به أشد

++ وهو جزء لا يتجزء من أبيه ، كالغصن من الشجرة ، فالعقاب حل على جزء من المخطئ ، وليس على شخص آخر غريب عنه

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

فما هو الشيئ الغير واضح فى هذه المداخلات


----------

